# Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will



## angelina (15. Mai 2006)

hallo, |wavey: 
mein vatter und ich wollen einen see pachten, leider haben wir keine ahnung was wir da beachten müssen und um was wir uns da denn alles kümmern müssen, gewässerpflege und so. und natürlcih wollen wir auch fische einsetzen. der see ist ca. 1 ha groß und an der tieften stelle ca. 5 meter tief. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?? |kopfkrat


----------



## igler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

Hallo
Da gibt es einfach so viel zu beachten, die sinnvollste Lösung wäre sich Fachliteratur zu besorgen zur bewirtschaftung von Teichen.
MfG


----------



## angelina (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

ohh man, ist es so schlimm?? und weiß jemand mit welchen laufenden kosten ich rechen muss??


----------



## tamandua (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

Setze dich doch einfach mit dem jetzigen Pächter oder EIgentümer in verbindung. Ich denke, da erhältst du gute Informationen was speziell dieses Gewässer angeht.


----------



## steppi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

hallo ich bin ne freundin von angelina!  der verpächter ist leider ned sehrnett und wird uns auch ned viel auskunft geben! kommen da kosten auf uns zu? wir haben den erstmal n halbes jahr! steht da auch schon so viel an? in nem halben jahr?? helft uns doch bitte!


----------



## tamandua (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

Es kommt ganz auf den Zustand des Gewässers an. Muss Schlamm entfernt werden, muss abgeficht werden, müssen die Ufer angelegt oder gesichert werden, muss evtl um den See herum etwas getan werden, muss der Besatz erneuert werden... Fragen über Fragen, die man so aus der Ferne nicht beantworten kann. Es wäre wirklich gut, wenn ihr jemanden fragen könntet, der das Gewässer kennt.


----------



## steppi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

muss das in dem pachtvertrag festgelegt werden was wir da machen müssn oder kann uns des unser verpächter einfach vorschreiben? kontrolliert da jemand wiviel leute an dem see angeln oder ähnliches? ( z.B. landratsamt oda polizei.. ich wiess ja nicht wer das macht)


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was muss ich denn alles beachten wenn ich einen see pachten will*

Euch ist schon klar, daß Gewässerpachtverträge in der Regel über 12 Jahre laufen?

Kosten:  12 Jahre Pacht.

Ich habe euch mal ne .pdf Datei erstellt wo der Pachtvertrag aus der Sicht des Landesfischereigesetzes erklärt wird.
Also Vorschriften, Inhalt, Mindestpachtdauer usw....
Vieleicht hilft euch das etwas weiter.Pachtvertrag


----------

